# soñar con / soñar en



## ninux

> (la migala) Se pasea embrolladamente por el cuarto y trata de subir con torpeza a las paredes. Se detiene, levanta su cabeza y mueve los palpos. Parece husmear, agitada, un invisible compañero. Entonces, estremecido en mi soledad, acorralado por el pequeño monstruo, recuerdo que en otro tiempo *yo soñaba en Beatriz y en su compañía invisible.*  (_Juan J. Arreola, la migala - Mexico_)



Nunca había escuchado la construcción *soñar en*. ¿Tiene un significado diferente de _*soñar con*_?

Gracias


----------



## Pinairun

ninux said:


> Nunca había escuchado la construcción *soñar en*. ¿Tiene un significado diferente de _*soñar con*_?
> 
> Gracias


 
No, tiene el mismo significado.

Del _Diccionario de Dudas_, de Manuel Seco:




> soñar. 1. Verbo irregular. Se conjuga _como acordar _[4].
> 2. Construcción: _soñar _*CON* _ladrones;
> soñar _*EN* _un mundo feliz._




>


​_
_


----------



## mirx

Pinairun said:


> No, tiene el mismo significado.
> 
> Del _Diccionario de Dudas_, de Manuel Seco:




¿O sea? 

¿Soñar en Beatriz es como soñar paradisíacamente de Beatriz?


----------



## oa2169

¿"Anoche soñé en ti" estaría bien?

O ¿sería mejor decir "anoche soñé contigo"?


----------



## PACOALADROQUE

Del DPD:

*2.** Suele funcionar como intransitivo y construirse con un complemento introducido por con:* _«Aída sueña con hoteles vacíos, en una ciudad que no co-noce»_ (PRossi _Solitario_ [Ur. 1988]); _«Claudio Z. sueña con aprender a pilotar un avión» _(Alfaya _Traidor_ [Esp. 1991]); *cuando el complemento es un infinitivo, también puede ir introducido por en:* _«Alguna vez soñó en ir a la capital»_ (UPietri _Oficio_ [Ven. 1976]). Es igualmente correcto su uso como transitivo, construcción habitual en la lengua general *cuando el complemento es una oración subordinada introducida por la conjunción que:* _«Soñó que subía por las escaleras de un acueducto»_ (GaVega _Años_ [Cuba 1978]), y que también se emplea con frecuencia en la lengua literaria, con complementos nominales o pronominales: _«Lucía soñó un futuro color de rosa para Eusebio»_ (Maqua _Invierno_ [Esp. 1992]); _«El otro me soñó»_ (Borges _Libro _[Arg. 1975]).

Saluditos


----------



## Pinairun

oa2169 said:


> ¿"Anoche soñé en ti" estaría bien?
> 
> O ¿sería mejor decir "anoche soñé contigo"?


 
Yo diría "soñé contigo", _oa_. Pero "toda la vida he soñado en ir a San Petersburgo".


> _«Dormir tranquilamente, niños míos .. _
> _Soñar en la verbena y el jardín _
> _de Cartagena, luminoso y fresco» (Mariana, _33).​


 
Decía Federico G. Lorca.​


----------



## francisgranada

Y _soñar de,_ ¿es totalmente incorrecto?


----------



## cacarulo

El único uso de "soñar en" que me resulta conocido es "soñar en colores".
Si "soñar en ir a la capital" es correcto, no me atrevería a descalificar "soñar de". Pero su nulo uso y la omisión que hace el DPD sobre la construcción me llevan a pensar que efectivamente es incorrecta.


----------



## Pinairun

francisgranada said:


> Y _soñar de,_ ¿es totalmente incorrecto?


 
Yo diría que sí.


----------



## 0scar

Así aparece en un libro de Google:
"Parece husmear, agitada, un invisible compañero. Entonces, estremecido en mi soledad, acorralado por el pequeño monstruo, recuerdo que en otro tiempo yo soñaba en *con* Beatriz y en su compañía invisible."
J. J. Arreola,_ Confabulario definitivo._


----------



## Scalpel72

oa2169 said:


> ¿"Anoche soñé en ti" estaría bien?
> 
> O ¿sería mejor decir "anoche soñé contigo"?



Hija de la Sultana del Valle, 'soñar en' tiene la connotación de anhelo, de esperanza, más allá de lo físico y la preposición 'con' más de compañía física, aún en los sueños.

Sueño en tener una casa campestre con arboledas, flores, y compartir 
con la mujer que me quita el sueño.


Felicidades

Scalpel72


----------



## ninux

0scar said:


> Así aparece en un libro de Google:
> "Parece husmear, agitada, un invisible compañero. Entonces, estremecido en mi soledad, acorralado por el pequeño monstruo, recuerdo que en otro tiempo yo soñaba en *con* Beatriz y en su compañía invisible."
> J. J. Arreola,_ Confabulario definitivo._



Esta era la cita Oscar, pero yo encontré la misma cita en dos partes siempre con la preposición en...

A parte de que en la segunda parte queda la preposición en (_soñaba *en *su compañía invisible_)


----------



## 0scar

Dice  que  soñaba con Beatriz y en compañia (junto a) un invisible compañero nombrado antes.


----------



## ninux

0scar said:


> Dice  que  soñaba con Beatriz y en compañia (junto a) un invisible compañero nombrado antes.


Ah, gracias, pero igual quedan las citas con la preposición *en* delante Beatriz...
¿Que sea un mexicanismo aceptado por la edinumen (sociedad editora del libro de ejercicios)?


----------



## 0scar

Yo me quedo con la versión que dice "con Beatriz".


----------



## ninux

0scar said:


> Yo me quedo con la versión que dice "con Beatriz".


Ah, ok, perdona... ¿Y donde lo encontraste así escrito? porque yo sólo lo encontré con *en*


----------



## susantash

Por acá nunca escuché "soñar *en"*, salvo cuando soñamos *en *otro idioma. (Yo sueño en inglés después de dar clase todo el día ) 
Siempre oí y leí "soñar *con algo/alguien/hacer algo,* o sino con la subordinada: "soñar *que* *pasaba tal cosa*"


----------



## jaidesquestions

Ellos sueñan con tener mucho dinero. = They dream about having a lot of money.

¿En lugar de 'con tener' podemos decir 'acerca de tener', 'de tener', o 'sobre tener'?


----------



## Sonia Rojas Mora

No, ninguna de las tres.


----------



## alexcarr

duvija said:


> Careful. Someone from Spain once told me they use 'soñar en ...'. I couldn't believe it, but it might be. Any takers?


 Quizá se refería a que soñaba mientras estaba "en" un lugar. Por ejemplo: 
"soñar en la bañera ..."
"es como soñar en el avión que "
Pero la verdad yo jamás he escuchado que alguien diga "yo he soñado en tener una moto". Suena extraño.


----------



## Mate

Se puede poner "soñar en" seguido de un infinitivo: _«Alguna vez soñó en ir a la capital» _(DPD).

Nota del moderador: hubo que cambiar el título del hilo; la pregunta está relacionada con las conjunciones y complementos que pueden seguir al verbo "soñar".


----------



## alexcarr

yo jamás he escuchado alguien que diga "alguna vez soño *en* hacer/ir......" Alguien que hable así dá la impresión de ser un novato en la lengua castellana.
Por ejemplo: una persona que no tiene al español como su lengua principal, puede hablar así y uno diría: "es extranjero"

Siempre se usa "alguna vez soñó con/que"
Ejemplos:
"alguna vez soñó *que* iba a la posada ya pasada la tarde"
"alguna vez soñó *con* tener muchos hijos"
"soñé *que* estaba en un parque y.."
"soñé *que* corría y volaba"


----------



## Mate

"...cuando el complemento es un infinitivo, también puede ir introducido por _en: «Alguna vez soñó en ir a la capital» (U.Pietri Oficio [Ven. 1976])."

_http://lema.rae.es/dpd/?key=soñar

Arturo Uslar Pietri (Caracas; 16 de mayo de 1906 - Caracas; 26 de febrero del 2001), abogado, periodista, escritor, productor de televisión y político venezolano. Es considerado como uno de los intelectuales más importantes del siglo XX en su país.

Más acerca de Pietri aquí: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arturo_Uslar_Pietri


----------



## valdemar

alexcarr said:


> yo jamás he escuchado alguien que diga "alguna vez soño *en* hacer/ir......"



Para mi oído suena bastante normal utilizar 'en': 'Alguna vez soñé en hacer una vida libre de toda responsabilidad', 'algunas veces he soñado en comprar una casa nueva' , 'el niño siempre soñó en tener una familia', etc.  Entonces me parece correcto decir 'Ellos sueñan en tener mucho dinero'.


----------



## duvija

Pero se puede usar 'en' al soñar despierto. Cuando es un sueño de esos nocturnos, creo que se usa 'con'.


----------



## alexcarr

*jaidesquestions*, ya que estás aprendiendo español, usa esto cuando hables al respecto de un sueño:
"siempre he soñado *con *conocer ese monumento..." (expresa deseo)
"anoche soñé *que *iba caminando por un pasillo y...." (expresa que soñaste con eso)
"ella ha estado soñando *con *un lugar oscuro......." (expresa que ella ha estado soñando con eso)

Las demás formas, incluyendo el uso de "*en*" después del verbo "soñar", *NO SON USADAS DE MANERA USUAL*.
Incluso, tu eres angloparlante, y si usas "en" luego del verbo "soñar", sin querer expresar luego un lugar (el lugar donde soñaste, por ejemplo), sería raro 
y la gente podría confundirse y decir que todavía estás aprendiendo y por eso hablas así. *Porque nadie usa esa forma*. Es una forma que no se usa, de nuevo. Ni en ninguna parte. Suena pobre en cualquier sentido.
Sólo estoy tratando de ayudar.


----------



## Lurrezko

Yo la uso, y soy hablante nativo. Es muy arriesgado afirmar de manera tan tajante que las formas que no se usan en tu entorno no se usan en ninguna parte, y considerar que suenan pobres es una opinión más que cuestionable.

Un saludo


----------



## alexcarr

Lurrezko said:


> Yo la uso, y soy hablante nativo. Es muy arriesgado afirmar de manera tan tajante que las formas que no se usan en tu entorno no se usan en ninguna parte, y considerar que suenan pobres es una opinión más que cuestionable.
> 
> Un saludo


 Lo que pasa, lurrezco, es que tu forma de hablar no se usa mucho, sabes.
Por esa razón, nuestro amigo *jaidesquestions*, que está intentando aprender español, debe ser guiado de la manera más sencilla y más correcta. Es decir, qué sentido tiene decirle que use esa forma, cuando esa forma NO SE USA de manera usual ni en México, ni en España, ni en Venezuela, ni en Chile ni en la Argentina ni en Perú. El hecho de que tú la uses no cambia el razonamiento anterior.


----------



## Mate

*Nota del moderador: *

Este hilo es el resultado de la unión de dos hilos similares. Trata acerca de las preposiciones que pueden seguir al verbo _soñar._ 

Su nuevo título es "_soñar con / soñar en"_. 

Se sugiere amablemente leer todo el hilo desde el principio.

Gracias.


----------



## jorgema

duvija said:


> Pero se puede usar 'en' al soñar despierto. Cuando es un sueño de esos nocturnos, creo que se usa 'con'.



Esa es la forma más usual en que uso el verbo (y soy del Perú): _Anoche soñé con mi papá _(y, para añadir más problemas, mi hermana usa el verbo como pronominal _"Me soñé con mi papá"_).

Y para lo otro: _Mi padre soñaba en que algún día sus hijos llegaran a ser profesionales_.

Pero en muchas ocasiones, para el caso del soñar despierto uso indistintamente EN y CON: _Sueño con/en un país distinto y más justo._


----------



## chifladoporlosidiomas

Algo que se me hizo raro hoy fue que mi pareja me dijo:
_Soñé EN QUE fuimos a vivir con mis padres en el cerro en donde vivíamos._

No sé si debiera corregírselo o qué después haber leído este hilo.


----------



## Mate

chifladoporlosidiomas said:


> Algo que se me hizo raro hoy fue que mi pareja me dijo:
> _Soñé EN QUE fuimos a vivir con mis padres en el cerro en donde vivíamos._
> 
> No sé si debiera corregírselo o qué después haber leído este hilo.


Preguntale si lo soñó despierta o dormida, que aquí opinan que si fue durmiendo debió haber dicho "con". 

Soñar en pasado (soñé) remite a un sueño de almohada, por lo que sería más idiomático decir "soñé que fuimos" o "soñé con ir", pero no "soñé en que fuimos".


----------



## Lurrezko

alexcarr said:


> Lo que pasa, lurrezco, es que tu forma de hablar no se usa mucho, sabes.
> Por esa razón, nuestro amigo *jaidesquestions*, que está intentando aprender español, debe ser guiado de la manera más sencilla y más correcta. Es decir, qué sentido tiene decirle que use esa forma, cuando esa forma NO SE USA de manera usual ni en México, ni en España, ni en Venezuela, ni en Chile ni en la Argentina ni en Perú. El hecho de que tú la uses no cambia el razonamiento anterior.



Hombre, yo creo que sí lo cambia. Te cito:

*



Porque nadie usa esa forma. Es una forma que no se usa, de nuevo. Ni en ninguna parte. Suena pobre en cualquier sentido.

Click to expand...


*
Esto es erróneo y lleva a confusión. Ya hemos aparecido unos cuantos nativos que decimos usarla, y otros más que la dan por correcta. Habida cuenta del número de participantes del hilo, no me parece un porcentaje desdeñable. Si quieres aconsejar bien a quien pregunta, dile que lo habitual es usar *soñar con*, pero a veces oirá (y leerá) *soñar en*, con algún matiz añadido, y no deberá sorprenderse porque es correcta. Ah, y recálcale que _suena pobre_ es una opinión estrictamente personal.

Un saludo


----------



## Birke

Yo también *sueño* a veces *en* un mundo mejor.

La mayor parte de las veces *sueño* *con* algo, y suele ser en la cama.

Como curiosidad, mi madre siempre dice "anoche *soñé a *mi padre" o "anoche soñé a mi abuela" cuando se trata de esos sueños que parecen traerte a una persona de nuevo. Pero no sé cómo de extendido estará este uso de la preposición 'a' con soñar. ¿Qué tal suena "anoche soñé al rey declarando la república"?


----------



## jorgema

Birke said:


> Como curiosidad, mi madre siempre dice "anoche *soñé a *mi padre" o "anoche soñé a mi abuela" cuando se trata de esos sueños que parecen traerte a una persona de nuevo. Pero no sé cómo de extendido estará este uso de la preposición 'a' con soñar. ¿Qué tal suena "anoche soñé al rey declarando la república"?



Ese "soñar a (un pariente o una persona cercana)" también lo he escuchado por acá, Birke. Y más, incluso se dice "anoche la soñé a mi abuela", "anoche te soñé" con un pronombre de objeto directo.


----------



## Birke

Gracias por sacarme la duda, jorgema. Ya estaba pensando si es que sería sólo un uso familiar.


----------



## alexcarr

Pinairun said:


> Yo diría "soñé contigo", _oa_. Pero "toda la vida he soñado en ir a San Petersburgo".
> 
> 
> Decía Federico G. Lorca.​


 En el caso de "toda la vida he soñado en ir a San Petersburgo" se omite el "en" y se dice: "toda la vida he soñado *con *ir a San Petersburgo"
Al menos que digas "toda la vida he soñado ir en burro a San Petersburgo"


----------



## alexcarr

Birke said:


> Yo también *sueño* a veces *en* un mundo mejor.
> 
> La mayor parte de las veces *sueño* *con* algo, y suele ser en la cama.
> 
> Como curiosidad, mi madre siempre dice "anoche *soñé a *mi padre" o "anoche soñé a mi abuela" cuando se trata de esos sueños que parecen traerte a una persona de nuevo. Pero no sé cómo de extendido estará este uso de la preposición 'a' con soñar. ¿Qué tal suena "anoche soñé al rey declarando la república"?


"sueño en un mundo mejor" es la simplificación de "*me* sueño en un mundo mejor", para tu información


----------



## alexcarr

Lurrezko said:


> Hombre, yo creo que sí lo cambia. Te cito:
> 
> [/B]
> Esto es erróneo y lleva a confusión. Ya hemos aparecido unos cuantos nativos que decimos usarla, y otros más que la dan por correcta. Habida cuenta del número de participantes del hilo, no me parece un porcentaje desdeñable. Si quieres aconsejar bien a quien pregunta, dile que lo habitual es usar *soñar con*, pero a veces oirá (y leerá) *soñar en*, con algún matiz añadido, y no deberá sorprenderse porque es correcta. Ah, y recálcale que _suena pobre_ es una opinión estrictamente personal.
> 
> Un saludo


 Para tu información, lurrezco, "soñar en" es una simplificación de "soñarse en", léase "me soñé en.." "te soñé en..".
O sea, te explico, lo has estado utilizando incorrectamente. Gracias


----------



## Lurrezko

alexcarr said:


> Para tu información, lurrezco, "soñar en" es una simplificación de "soñarse en", léase "me soñé en.." "te soñé en..".
> O sea, te explico, lo has estado utilizando incorrectamente. Gracias



No entiendo a qué viene esa obstinación, alexcarr. Tienes el enlace del DPD en el #5 y testimonios de nativos de ambos lados del charco. Lo sensato sería que vieras que hoy has aprendido algo nuevo. Es lo bueno de este foro.

Un saludo


----------



## Saúl Ortega

¿«soñar en» como sinónimo de «soñar con»?  ¿Y la RAE lo acepta?

WTF

La RAE necesita una limpieza...


----------



## Mate

Saúl Ortega said:


> ¿«soñar en» como sinónimo de «soñar con»?  ¿Y la RAE lo acepta?
> 
> WTF
> 
> La RAE necesita una limpieza...




No se dice que son sinónimos. La RAE —en este caso el DPD— indica en qué caso es correcto y hasta usual el uso de _soñar en_, no que son sinónimos. 

Por favor lee todo el hilo. 


Como esto ya se está prestando a más confusión, desvíos y provocaciones, este hilo está, a partir de este momento, cerrado.


----------

